# AS Amazonia. How many bags?



## Wayney (10 Jun 2008)

Before i order my substrate i just wondered how many bags people think i should go for. The footprint of my tank is 36" long by 12" wide at the ends and 16" in the middle of the bow front. I was thinking along the lines of maybe 4 bags :? but should i get 5 just in case or would i even need that many ?
Thanks for reading  






Wayne,


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

If you are talking 9l bags, I reckong 3 bags will do it for you! I used one 9l bag on a 60l tank 60x30cm and it gave me quite a think layer. Your tank is just 30cm wider so maybe even two bag would be enough!


----------



## beeky (10 Jun 2008)

I did some calculations and reckon 2 bags should do it.

It's alot more help to sell substrates in volume rather than weight, as it's (relatively) easy to work out what you need.

For a 60cm x 30cm footprint:

60 x 30 x 5cm depth = 9000 cubic cm
                               = 9l

so one bag would give a 5cm depth.

A bow front is a bit trickier, but I worked out the footprint without the bow and then guessed than the bow part would be half the footprint of a rectangle:
Main bit: 90 x 30 = 2700 square cm
Bow bit: (10 x 90)/2 = 450 square cm
Total: 3150 square cm
3150 x 5cm depth = 15750 cubic cm
15750 / 1000 = 15.75l = 1.75 bags

Hope I haven't made any glaring errors!


----------



## Wayney (10 Jun 2008)

Thanks for your input guys, think I'll go with 3 9l bags then. Better to have too much than too little  
Thanks again


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jun 2008)

If you get it from AE, you can send it back if unopened.


----------



## Wayney (10 Jun 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> If you get it from AE, you can send it back if unopened.




Thats good to know, but if i do have leftovers i reckon I'd hold onto it and use it for something else


----------

